# Summerizing your Garage Shop



## Mike Mills (Jul 13, 2014)

Just in time.....

http://www.redneckrepairs.com/posts/index/query:garage screen door

It would not let me embed the link.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2014)

nice....I like the idea of a screen. It would keep out the darn flies and bees that like the "bug" me all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 13, 2014)

That's cool. I saw harbor freight had a cheap screen that attached with Velcro and had a magnetic opening in the middle. Probably a lot cheaper, but I doubt it would hold up as well as something like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 13, 2014)

I want one! I would love to be able to open the garage door without inviting in a thousand hungry mosquitoes to join me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2014)

or even one of those darn "suckers"....


----------

